# What Do Black Folk Do?



## mensa (Apr 12, 2021)

When we are not breaking ANY laws, but are harassed for:

Jogging,
Bird watching,
Having a cook out,
Being at a pool party,
Listening to loud music,
Walking through a neighborhood,
Shopping at a store,
Driving a car,
And so much more;

How can we safely videotape what's happening to us, especially if there are no witnesses? What do we do if our cell phones are taken away from us, or worse yet, they get destroyed?

I think we should know what to do, because at this point, we black folk are quite vulnerable.


----------



## mensa (Apr 12, 2021)

LHCF, would you please put this post back on Off Topic and also leave it here? As you are aware, more people read the Off Topic Forum than the Political Forum.

Due to the dire circumstances facing black people, I want these questions and hopefully answers, to get as much exposure as possible.

If there is a problem, please explain why.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2021)

Soooooooo it seems these folks are losing their minds.  

a white drill instructor is under fire.  Young black man walking and was harassed  in South Carolina. For walking!!!!!


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 14, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Soooooooo it seems these folks are losing their minds.
> 
> a white drill instructor is under fire.  Young black man walking and was harassed  in South Carolina. For walking!!!!!


This is like 10 minutes from my house.  My husband is in the army stationed on Ft. Jackson so I've been getting little bits of what's going on on base.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2021)

Jmartjrmd said:


> This is like 10 minutes from my house.  My husband is in the army stationed on Ft. Jackson so I've been getting little bits of what's going on on base.


Is there any update on what’s going on @Jmartjrmd ?


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 14, 2021)

Jmartjrmd said:


> This is like 10 minutes from my house.  My husband is in the army stationed on Ft. Jackson so I've been getting little bits of what's going on on base.


And people are at his house protesting


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 14, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Is there any update on what’s going on @Jmartjrmd ?


No specifics right now. 
I know General Beagle is no nonsense.  He's a very decorated Black man that heads Ft. Jackson atm
although he was recently reassigned but hasn't transferred yet
But I've heard that since he was arrested that's an auto discharge.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2021)

I went to basic training there and wanted to PCS back  but it didn’t work out before I got out of service.  

I hope they take this serious and we get an update.  @Jmartjrmd


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Apr 14, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I went to basic training there and wanted to PCS back  but it didn’t work out before I got out of service.
> 
> I hope they take this serious and we get an update.  @Jmartjrmd


My dad was stationed here and we never left.  Now my husband is stationed here as well.  We were supposed to PCS to Texas but those orders got cancelled thank goodness.


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 14, 2021)

mensa said:


> When we are not breaking ANY laws, but are harassed for:
> 
> Jogging,
> Bird watching,
> ...



Unfortunately, our skin is a crime. Its a walking minefield as long as we stay on these shores. I've done checked out mentally and plan to leave for good. I am tired fighting and begging for respect. I am tired of these politicians taking our votes but never doing anything for us in office. I am tired of living in fear.

So now my ultimate goal is to leave for good and ensure me and my immediate family get out of here alive. I will not raise my children in this mess.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks like he’s been arrested @Jmartjrmd


----------



## mensa (Apr 14, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> Unfortunately, our skin is a crime. Its a walking minefield as long as we stay on these shores. I've done checked out mentally and plan to leave for good. I am tired fighting and begging for respect. I am tired of these politicians taking our votes but never doing anything for us in office. I am tired of living in fear.
> 
> So now my ultimately goal is to leave for good and ensure me and my immediately family get out of here alive. I will not raise my children in this mess.


Where will you ho, and will you give up your US citizenship or apply for dual citizenship?


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 14, 2021)

mensa said:


> Where will you ho, and will you give up your US citizenship or apply for dual citizenship?



We are looking at several countries on the African continent, particularly East Africa. I already hold dual citizenship and will likely keep my US citizenship during the transition period or until I can gain citizenship on the African country of our choice. There have been an influx of African Americans heading to The Gambia, Ghana, Tanzania, Rwanda, Ethiopia, South Africa and a growing interest in Sierra Leone who has offered citizenship to Diasporans who can prove their ancestral DNA.

I know a bit off topic, but I'm just tired of fighting and having to explain my worth and need to feel protected in the same country I pay taxes. Many of us are feeling this way and leaving or planning to leave, too. Enough is enough. I think it will take another civil war to see any change.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2021)

They are protesting outside the Ssg house. They have been out there for about 3 hours now.  Heavy and deep.  The police is protecting his house.


----------



## Rastafarai (Apr 23, 2021)

Just bumping this after finding out that like Stevie Wonder, Dave Chappelle is packing up his bags to leave for Africa. I'm happy for him, as he like so many others are realizing this country was never for us and therefore, will never protect us.

More Here:  

https://www.essence.com/entertainment/dave-chappelle-ghana-west-africa-move/


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 27, 2021)

What a charming face

Swipe


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 27, 2021)

Evicted, fired, and charged with a felony? That is exactly what I am talking about! These folks ain't gonna learn until you hit 'em where it hurts. Throw him out of his home, take away his job, and throw his butt in jail for a while so he can stew on things a bit.

If there were swift and immediate consequences like this across the board you would see much less of this behavior.


----------

